# Wireless Tyre Pressure Monitoring



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I know this subject has been discussed sometime ago on the forum but it was some time ago and the links appear to be no longer active. The Caravan Club (bless them !, I am not a great fan) in the letters page of their latest magazine spent half a page answering a question on the subject without naming any systems but having apparently tested several.
I am considering purchasing this unit when I am in the States next week
http://www.amazon.com/TYREDOG-TD-22..._2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1330280963&sr=1-2

My question (probably aimed at RV owners) are 1) Would US tyre valve diameters or threads be different from European valves ?

Also a general question, the twin airline Tyre inflator bought from Machine Mart (part no 000311020) does not seem to fit snugly on the tyre valves on my M/H. Would commercial vehicle tyre valve diameters be different from those on my M/H. My tyre size is 205/75.R16C. I have twin tyres on the rear of my M/H.

Any advice gratefully received
Philip


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not got this personally but have bought 3 times from this seller and after sales service has been superb
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TPMS-wire...etTopBoxes&hash=item1e69698758#ht_4499wt_1510


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*6 tyres*

I need a 6 tyre one too.

But they are a lot more expensive.

If you buy from the states, beware of 10% duty and vat on both the item and the shipping costs.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Philip.
All my US vehicles had the same size valves in the tyres as Europe. My European inflator worked on the RV tyres.

I believe you are allowed something like £150 worth of personal goods without incurring any import duties when you bring them back in your luggage.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Not got this personally but have bought 3 times from this seller and after sales service has been superb
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TPMS-wire...etTopBoxes&hash=item1e69698758#ht_4499wt_1510


I've been in touch and can tell you these only do up to 65 psi max


----------

